# Suburban Or Titan...



## samvalaw

I've used my 02 Burb 2500 for many years, starting to show its age, but still a workhorse. Opportunity to purchase a 2012 Nissan Titan Pro 4X, 129K miles from a friend that takes great care of it. Both vehicles have about same mileage, but the Titan looks brand new. Towing a Outback 230RS, don't need the Titan for a daily driver, I have a small P/U for that. I welcome your comments and experience with the Titan.


----------



## thefulminator

The trailer weight/length and truck capability are similar to my 250RS and Silverado combination. I've never had a problem towing except going slow over mountain passes. I believe you will have the same issue I do which is the truck payload. Doing a quick lookup, the 2012 Titan pro has a payload of 1733 lbs. That includes the weight of passengers, fuel, anything in the back of the truck and tongue weight of the trailer. You will most likely have an overloaded rear axle when towing.


----------



## samvalaw

Thanks for the responses. Turned down the Titan, sticking with the Burb for now. Concern is dependability, runs perfectly right now, but wouldn't want to have a problem on the road.


----------

